# ? about bloodline.



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

so here it goes . My stud dog is 67#s and is 2 years old , his ear stand up and they have never been cut or croped .Now I was told buy a few breeders that I have met along the way that this is a sing that his blood is about as true as it get for a pit when you come across this and as far as I know so did his mom and dads , and i seen them when I bought him. I have been told that this is a trait of old blood and can be seen in some of the frist pics of pits .he is full carver bloodline and I have papers to show it . what do you think all this means ?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

The way the dog's ears are standing have nothing to do with how pure his bloodline is. I've never heard anyone say that before

I love ears no matter what they do, but it is actually not a correct ear set according to the standard. Many natural eared APBTs have funky ears though. 
Here are the ADBA and UKC standards
www.apbtconformation.com

Just curious has he been used as a stud dog? Either way what has he done to prove him self worthy of being bred?
For example 
passing health tests, 
getting titles 
and so on...

Do you have any other picts that one is very dark?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dog looks good and the ears are cool but yeah, it really has no bearing on the purity of blood in your dog. Carver dogs are nice game dogs. Im sure you are happy with him. 67# is a little heavy for your typical carver dog though.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*thanx*

well i knew it could not be much to it but any way here are a few more pics



















ill get some more soon , these are a lil old . give me a day and ill post some more for yall.oh and you asked if he had done anything to be a stud dog and indeed he has . he is well known at pet smart here couse all the dog trainers like to work him at the lil showes they do on training dogs he has also been to a lot of sick kids homes here to play and they love him . we go to the park and play ,most of the people dont know he is a pit until I tell them and they always ask me about puppies from him . I have not had him in any shows yet but soon to come " if they will ever have one around here" . this may not be enough for some of you , but it is all in the good with me and for the pitbull breed .


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

If he likes to visit kids you should try to get a therapy dog certificate for him and a CGC

He is cute and sounds like a fun dog but you are right for most of us including me that doesn't mean he should be a used as a stud dog.

Many of my dogs have titles, health tesing, and CGC and therapy certs and are awesome examples of the breed and yet I do not breed often and some of mine will probably NOT ever be bred because of the state the breed is in and all the shelter/rescue dosgs that need homes

Stick around and learn more about he breed before you jump into being a breeder.


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Well from the side pic he looks like he is mix with boxer(got going by the head, but the shoulders and front legs), but then the front pic saids different. But anyway that is a nice looking APBT.


----------

